# Police report , how to apply from aboard



## nage46 (May 23, 2010)

Hi All,

I was working in Dubai for 14 month in the past. And currently , I am in Singapore.
I need to get Police clearance report for my immigration purpose. 
Can some one give me an idea , how to apply for Police clearance report from aboard?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The Dubai Police website explains it all.


----------

